# Cheap Lights



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 8, 2006)

Found this-http://www.bulbco.com/hpsmogul.html , this-http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/accessory/lights.shtml (mogul socket assembly) and this-http://allbulbs.stores.yahoo.net/metalhalidemog.html . I think it's a good deal. What about you all?


----------

